

Radi 0.5.2 available - pavlov
http://radiapp.com/whats_new_in_v052.php

======
pavlov
Just an update on my HTML5 content creation app (previous discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2040844> ).

This version is taking some baby steps towards interactivity. You can now
create event handlers in the UI, and there's a starting point for the required
scene-level glue. (You can find a sample with some basic buttons affecting a
canvas object on the linked page.)

I'd be very interested in your comments on these features -- now that I still
have the opportunity to change it if it's going in the wrong direction...

